# lily pipes



## Nick16 (22 Jul 2009)

hi has anyone got these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Infl....c0.m14&_trkparms=65:2|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50

i need a set for mine (or two) but i think i will need the 17mm (take it that means its larger area for water flow compared with 13 or 10mm) as i have a ex1200 and ex700 and dont want to blow my plants away. Im guessing a larger outlet will mean a gentler flow out as it will be more spread? 

any help will be awesome.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (22 Jul 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> hi has anyone got these?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Aquarium-Infl....c0.m14&_trkparms=65:2|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50
> 
> ...



Nick

I looked at these - the only thing that out me off was the distance or drop of the outlet pipe into the tank 16cm that over 6" drop,

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jul 2009)

Yeh Ive got a set, not bad but there isn't really much to chose between all the HK/Malaysia glassware really. You might want to look at the bend just before the lily part the angle of this can vary and effects the pattern of flow around the tank.

Sam


----------



## Nick16 (23 Jul 2009)

so can you recommend a set that might be better for a similar price?  plus they must be able to fit the Ex1200 and ex700 tubing. 

i see what you mean by the drop  :?


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jul 2009)

Ive got these which are ok,

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lily-Pipe-inflow- ... 1|294%3A30

I also found these but Ive not had a set.  As they sponsor the site might be worth a PM?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Flo-Aquarium-Plan ... 1|294%3A30

Sam


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Jul 2009)

I have a set of 13mm Flo from AquaticMagic on my EX700.  Work fine but the whole setup is a little under powered for the 80cm tank its on.  Also, Flo come with the "ball" glass end on the intake which I'm not too keen on.

I have some PM (Powerman) lily pipes on my 90cm attached to two EX1200's.  I've not used the intakes yet, but the outlets work fine.  I think they cost me Â£35 plus ridiculous shipping from Hong Kong (Advance Aquarium Store I think).

Also, check out International Fish Street.  Sometimes have the PM glass and others, and similar prices (they are an ebay store who have a website too).

Having had a selection of cheap glassware, and some Cal-Aqua nano glass, I feel the more expensive glassware (my Cal-aqua Nano glass cost Â£35) is higher quality, no doubt.  I'm going to be saving up for a 17mm set of Cal-Aqua glassware in the future.  I guess Â£90 isn't terrible.  It's still not ADA prices!

Ooh, don't forget to check out Do!Aqua.  Still expensive but "cheaper" ADA.


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Ooh, don't forget to check out Do!Aqua.  Still expensive but "cheaper" ADA.


Do!Aqua worked out at Â£160 ish for in/outflow on a 17mm connection so kind of knocked it out my price range to be honest.  I quite lke the cal aqua stuff though which is a more reasonable price


----------



## Nick16 (23 Jul 2009)

do you have a link to some of the cheaper cal aqua stuff? 

would i need 17mm for my 2 TT filters?


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Jul 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> do you have a link to some of the cheaper cal aqua stuff?
> 
> would i need 17mm for my 2 TT filters?


i think AE are the only ones who have the 17mm cal aqua pipes in the uk unless anyone else has any links?  can they be bought from abroad?


----------



## Garuf (24 Jul 2009)

I bought my cal aquas dirrect from cal aqua and it was cheaper by half at the time, with the exchange rate the way it is you might as well buy in house.


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Jul 2009)

didnt know cal aqua sold direct?


----------



## Garuf (24 Jul 2009)

I think it might have been through a forum though I can't remember. I got them from a guy called mike if that helps.   
Cal aqua are available from Ae And Tgm as with all glass ware it isn't cheap though. I've got the nano set and it really is superior to the PM set. I just wish they made a 17mm set that are smaller than my tank is tall.


----------



## Steve Smith (24 Jul 2009)

TGM used to have Cal-Aqua but don't seem to have any on their site.  Might be worth a phone call if you're thinking Cal-Aqua


----------



## Stu Worrall (24 Jul 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> TGM used to have Cal-Aqua but don't seem to have any on their site.  Might be worth a phone call if you're thinking Cal-Aqua


they havent got any 17mm cal pipes in, i already tried. not sure when theyll be back in so worth a try to contact them


----------



## Garuf (25 Jul 2009)

> "Exclusive distributor for the UK - Aqua Essentials
> (1 November 2008)
> 
> We are happy to announce that Aqua Essentials is now the exclusive distributor for Cal Aqua Labs' products in the UK. For more information, please contact:
> ...



That'll be why TGM has none.


----------

